# I need your honest opinion



## AlexG (May 23, 2014)

I decided to change route. I wanted a overall petty for chicken and to learn my girlfriend to nice knives. Turns out she is scared and want cheap colored knives.

Which leaves me to up my budget and say **** it I want a 150mm laser petty. 


Jon is out of Ginga, I tried buying a Konosuke GS (gorgeous knife) and they made a mistake and they are out of stock. They are offering me a Kono HD2 petty in yew handle at the same price, how do they compare, the three of them? 

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## Ruso (May 23, 2014)

I do not know what GS steel is, but I can only speak highly about Kono HD2 line. I have a gyuto from HD2 and I really like how it performs. Sharpness easily, gets very sharp, keeps the edge for acceptable amount of time and it is very stain resistent. In ~9 month of home use, it did not patina at all.


----------



## AlexG (May 23, 2014)

Ruso said:


> I do not know what GS steel is, but I can only speak highly about Kono HD2 line. I have a gyuto from HD2 and I really like how it performs. Sharpness easily, gets very sharp, keeps the edge for acceptable amount of time and it is very stain resistent. In ~9 month of home use, it did not patina at all.




http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/17711-New-GS-line-of-knives-from-Konosuke-Sakai

Apparently a swedish stainless clad!


----------



## Ruso (May 23, 2014)

AlexG said:


> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/17711-New-GS-line-of-knives-from-Konosuke-Sakai
> 
> Apparently a swedish stainless clad!


From the link:
_"This is the GS line.
All of these knives are made of stainless clad SLD stainless steel at roughly 63 HRC"_
Not too sure how did you come to the conclusion that is a swedish steel. 
SLD is a semi-stainless tool steel, I believe from Hitachi corp. Similar to SKD11 in way. SLD core is then wrapped (clad) in stainless steel. 

Just based on the above I would risk to sat that it will be slightly harder to sharpen, it will take slightly less sharp edge but will hold it longer compared to HD2 and it will be even more stain resistant. Please do not quote me on this, since I do not have experience with GS line at all.


----------



## AlexG (May 23, 2014)

Ruso said:


> From the link:
> _"This is the GS line.
> All of these knives are made of stainless clad SLD stainless steel at roughly 63 HRC"_
> Not too sure how did you come to the conclusion that is a swedish steel.
> ...



I mis-read! You convinced me. Jon from Tosho said there is really not that much difference between the two knives (GS would be thinner behind the edge and HD2 slightly better edge retention).

I went for the available HD2 even if I prefer the simple look and rosewood handle of the GS, I crave a new knife too badly.  

Thanks Ruso.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 23, 2014)

just a reminder that you can substitute Gesshin Ginga with original Ashi Ginga


----------



## AlexG (May 23, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> just a reminder that you can substitute Gesshin Ginga with original Ashi Ginga



I wasn't aware of that! Thanks for the reminder. I am new to japanese knives still...

This stuff is addicting. I could not even wait till late june...


----------



## James (May 23, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> just a reminder that you can substitute Gesshin Ginga with original Ashi Ginga



I think the ashi is a few hrc softer though. If I remember correctly, it's ~ 58 while the ginga clocks in at 60-61.


----------



## JBroida (May 23, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> just a reminder that you can substitute Gesshin Ginga with original Ashi Ginga



just because we use ashi hamono to make our line for us, does not mean that what the generally do is the same


----------



## AlexG (May 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Very helpful! Will post pictures soon!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 24, 2014)

JBroida said:


> just because we use ashi hamono to make our line for us, does not mean that what the generally do is the same



I wasn't intended to claim that they are exactly the same. Yet some knives from those lines looks exactly the same from pictures to me. I'd appreciate if you could point out any real differences between Gesshin Ginga 150mm petty and Ashi Ginga 150mm (besides branding and JKI awesome packaging).


----------



## JBroida (May 24, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I wasn't intended to claim that they are exactly the same. Yet some knives from those lines looks exactly the same from pictures to me. I'd appreciate if you could point out any real differences between Gesshin Ginga 150mm petty and Ashi Ginga 150mm (besides branding and JKI awesome packaging).



Different HT, higher hardness, better fit and finish, rounded spine and choil to name a few


----------



## Atokade (May 24, 2014)

FWIW, the Ashi Ginga 240mm gyuto I got off BWJ also has nicely rounded spine and choil. However, it listed at a softer 59 HRC.


----------



## JBroida (May 24, 2014)

@atokade there is a different level of roundness and polishing


----------



## Boondocker (May 24, 2014)

I, personally, do not understand the want to use a petty on a chicken. My first choice for chicken is a flexi boning knife, followed by a honesuki. If I'm breaking it down for a Galantine I only use a paring knife. If I need to go through bone - kitchen sheers.

Just my .02 though


----------



## AlexG (May 25, 2014)

Eventually, Ill have a whole set of knives  For now, a petty and gyoto will be my bread and butter.

Tosho was out, gotta wait till end of june arffff SO LONG.

Thanks again all. Thanks Jon, I understood that you have soecial arrangement with the makers to have knives up to your standards...didn't know there was so much difference! Good to know.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 26, 2014)

JBroida said:


> Different HT, higher hardness, better fit and finish, rounded spine and choil to name a few


I got a more detailed reply from Ashi:



> Basically, our works mainly use Swedish stainless steel at around 59HRC or around 61HRC. We recommend the hardness 59 HRC but 61 HRC is favored in foreign countries including US. Also, as for Gesshin Ginga and usual Ginga, they are much the same. The differences will be as follows:
> 
> [for Japanese style handle]
> -blade hardness 59HRC (Ginga) / 61HRC (Gesshin Ginga)
> ...



I feel it's important to list ALL the differences so more experienced users could judge for themselves whether they can be happy with Ashi Ginga or would better pay some extra for Gesshin Ginga version.


----------



## Ruso (May 26, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this chzbrgr!


----------



## JBroida (May 26, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I got a more detailed reply from Ashi:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel it's important to list ALL the differences so more experienced users could judge for themselves whether they can be happy with Ashi Ginga or would better pay some extra for Gesshin Ginga version.



There's actually more than that, as we do some work here. Also, because we inspect everything closely, gesshin ginga goes through much tighter QC, and small problems are fixed or returned. I also do work on the handles, touch up the edges, etc.


----------



## Joelgarza1 (May 26, 2014)

Konosuke


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 26, 2014)

Boondocker said:


> I, personally, do not understand the want to use a petty on a chicken. My first choice for chicken is a flexi boning knife, followed by a honesuki. If I'm breaking it down for a Galantine I only use a paring knife. If I need to go through bone - kitchen sheers.
> 
> Just my .02 though



At work with raw birds like a boning knife. These days carving up Costco roasted chickens with a 157mm petty.:hungry:


----------

